

One of the most interesting new languages I've seen...and it's on geocities? - emmett
http://www.geocities.com/laurie.cheers@btinternet.com/SwymWebIntro.html

======
cchooper
For those who couldn't see the page:

The most interesting feature of this language is that all functions commute
over lists. For example:

    
    
      [2,3,5,7,9,11].at(3)
    

returns 7, but if you pass a list to 'at' instead:

    
    
      [2,3,5,7,9,11].at([1,3,4])
    

you get [3,7,9]. This means you don't need functions like 'map' to apply a
function to a list. You just call the function on the list and it
automatically commutes. It works for trees too:

    
    
      [2,3,5,7,9,11].at([1,[2,3],4])
    

returns [3,[5,7],9].

------
JimmyL
Getting a 503...anyone got a copy to mirror somewhere?

~~~
sh1mmer
I think the guy might be over his bandwidth service limit.

I reported the issue to the internal Y! service team so hopefully if it isn't
a bandwidth quota thing the site should be back up shortly.

Frustratingly it's not in either the Goog or Y! caches or on Internet Archive.
:(

~~~
sh1mmer
Back online again. Yay!

------
kragen
The page is broken: "Service Temporarily Unavailable". I guess that's why you
shouldn't host your pages on GeoCities.

~~~
kajecounterhack
The bandwidth for the account was used up. Figures, seeing as the page is up
here on news.yc.

------
dotan
Discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7lk4f/swym_a_be...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7lk4f/swym_a_beautiful_new_language_that_runs_in_your/?sort=new)

------
newt0311
Hmm... This guy clearly hasn't seen any functional languages (he thinks that
patterns are his invention).

Not that interesting.

